

Here's How Much You Need to Make to Be in the Top 1% in Your State - saadmalik01
http://www.businessinsider.com/one-percent-state-map-2014-9?utm_content=buffer6da0c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
TheCoelacanth
This looks suspiciously similar to a map of urbanization. I would be more
interested in seeing this for metropolitan areas instead of for states.

